# M&M Off-Road Racing January 8th???



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't devote my whole day to the Swagger series this weekend, so I was thinking about racing my new Slash at M&M. Anything happening there this weekend? I talked to Nick M. and he's in I think. Mike Hynes and Eric are also interested.

Eric's got his E-buggy and I'll bring mine..........


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you guys just running electric? I planned on practicing but if you don't mind, can I race just so I can practice that weekend?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I dont think nitro will be supported at mnm off road races. The idea is to get an electric only program in town and The nitro cara will blow The track out. Run it by Marcus on The thrc18 forums.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't care, I'm racing my big gas Truggy!!!!!!!!!! No one will notice...lol


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will bring my gas 1/8 buggy!!


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

What classes are raced at M&M these days? Is there a 2wd Mod Buggy class?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I may go with my SC....

last time was 4x4sc and 4x4 10th buggy and a kids class.


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

The nitro cars will blow out the track????? Yea the E-buggies that hve waaaay more torq wont damage anything....lololol.... M&M always gets blown out in the hi traffic areas regardless if its nitro 1/8 or electric 1/10 rtr's runnin around...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

steven, It's been 4wd sc and 4wd buggy so far, but some of us want to run 2wd mod also. i got my b4 ready today, brian sanford was asking about it, nick m has one also. bring yours out, hoping to run an open 2wd class this saturday


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

CristianTabush said:


> I dont think nitro will be supported at mnm off road races. The idea is to get an electric only program in town and The nitro cara will blow The track out. Run it by Marcus on The thrc18 forums.


Blow the track out? Meir let any kind of car practice there and it doesn't blow out, ive been going there for 10+ years and I never noticed it blow out... lol


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

jbranham50 said:


> I don't care, I'm racing my big gas Truggy!!!!!!!!!! No one will notice...lol


Lets do it JB! except im bringing buggy! lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

lol. all the talk about blowing out etc. doesn't matter, it's flashlight only. i think there are a few other tracks in town where you can find 1/8 nitro racing. just left post for marcus to make sure we are on


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

What about 10th scale gas truck?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

no nitro at all lyn. not even sure who has a gas truck anymore. but i know you have 4wd and i bet a 2wd too


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The swagger series out at Vertigo has you covered this weekend for your nitro racing and 1/8. It will probably be a bigger race anyway. Just thought those of us who couldn't make it all the way out there or all the way up to mikes might want a play day.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

We can all talk about blow out or not, the difference is these guys are grooming and giving the track maintenance to the track for electric cars exclusively on race days. (Nitro cars are far harder on the track due to the way a modern clutch engages, vs an electric car that has linear power application- it is not a function of torque, but rather power application). In any case, the racers that took over the racing program don't like having to deal with the nitro noise or fumes, hence why it is an electric-oriented club. On non-race days, Nitro cars (and truggies) are welcome to be run at M&M.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nitro vs. Electric........it never seems to end LOL!

Anywho........let's just hope the rain holds off on Saturday for both M&M and Swagger! If not, I bet Mike's will be pretty busy!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats gay. not for me because i wasnt coming, but gay for the hobby.
if some new person wants to race that may stay in that area but you guys will tell him no because he purchased a nitro car... thats pretty wack. IMO.

The blown out argument is mute. M&M holds up great, even back when there was 80 nitro entries.

Now, the noise and fumes... thats funny. I hope yall dont break a nail, get a run in your stockings, or ruin your high heels shoes while racing. LMAO. j/k


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all I was just kidding, you know trying to be funny. But seriously a 1/8 nitro electric car will do as much if not more damage to a track than a 1/8 nitro buggy. Now I just feel sad and left out.......................just kidding again. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ya'll sure you don't want to do a combined 1/8 Buggy class with nitro and e-buggies? I have mine, Eric has his, Nick M. has his, Nathan has his...........that's (4) already. Potentially another $100'ish in entry fees.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ridonkulous. Mike's, Vertigo, The River. You can get a 1/8 nitro fix almost any given weekend in this town, but the only one of those tracks that works at all for 1/10 is Mike's. Tried to get it going there, but not enough interest. Nobody wanted to race at M&M for years, and Danny and Marcus get a 1/10 electric thing going and now everybody wants to come run nitro? Quit beotching and go buy a 1/10 4wd buggy and come see how much fun they are. We had 8 at the last race, and 3 or 4 more guys went out and bought cars. And yeah JB, I know you were kidding.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

1/8e were allowed to run last race. If it's electric then they will let you run. Now the electric 5th scales may have a problem. lol.


If it's electric and there are three or more guys with that rig. You will have a class, 10th or 8th scale.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> First of all I was just kidding, you know trying to be funny. But seriously a 1/8 nitro electric car will do as much if not more damage to a track than a 1/8 nitro buggy. Now I just feel sad and left out.......................just kidding again. lol


+1


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

TheTmizz said:


> Thats gay. not for me because i wasnt coming, but gay for the hobby.
> if some new person wants to race that may stay in that area but you guys will tell him no because he purchased a nitro car... thats pretty wack. IMO.
> 
> The blown out argument is mute. M&M holds up great, even back when there was 80 nitro entries.
> ...


I don't care where you race that's funny


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the goal for racing at M&M was to keep it electric. But you'll have to talk to to organizers. Here is the flyer from the last race, it does emphasize electric only:










I had tons of fun last race day at M&M. The racing was close.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What time does the track open, and will you start at 11:30 again?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, I think they've been opening the track about 9 to 9:30 range. 11:30 is the published start, but yet to start that early. Usually done before 5:00. I emailed Marcus to see what's up, I'll post up when I hear.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I might be able to make it if there is enough interest in 2wd buggy. Is the track in that same area outside where we raced 1/8 scale a couple years back?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Steve, same place. Tey reworked the track a couple weeks ago and it's great for 1/10. I ran a few laps with my B4 this weekend, works well. Brian is running Swagger series, so he's out this weekend, but I think we can pull enough together to run a mixed 2wd class. We only need 3 to make a class, but the more the better. Karl has a T3 in his closet. I plan on bringing my B4 with me, will try to round up a few more folks.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

heard from marcus and we are on for this saturday. gates open about 9:30, races start at 11:30. Steve, bring your 2wd and let's race. I'll let you try my b44


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Alright I'm planning on making it there


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm planning on coming out... Ill bring the academy 4x4, 1/8, and maybe the b4.... 

Chris, i have an old Trinity P-94 brushed motor and i have no idea what the winding is... Do you have any idea? If i look through the vent holes in the can i can see 9x2f printed on the armature... Does that mean its a 9t double?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Steve, same place. Tey reworked the track a couple weeks ago and it's great for 1/10. I ran a few laps with my B4 this weekend, works well. Brian is running Swagger series, so he's out this weekend, but I think we can pull enough together to run a mixed 2wd class. We only need 3 to make a class, but the more the better. Karl has a T3 in his closet. I plan on bringing my B4 with me, will try to round up a few more folks.


If you bring your B4 and Steve brings his B4, I can bring my RC10 Team car.

2wd!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Tim, it's a 9 double. Great for 4wd but going to be a handful for a 2wd. I have some old brused motors laying around, I'll look and see what's in there and bring anything that might be useful.

Bring it Maz. I just rebuilt my T3 and gave it to our son in law, if he doesn't have to work he'll come out. I have a B2 also, I think it just needs a speedo and I should have a spare.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Do ya'll think the little castle short course sidewinder system w/3800kv motor would work in a 1/10 4wd buggy? I know the ESC will, but concerned about the 3800KV and motor size.....


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll bring my RC8e, XX4 and RC10 Team Car for Saturday. Now I need to get another R603FS for the Team car, servo and transponder. Does MM sell/rent transponders?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Correction, Marcus says 12:00 start.

CV, should work, it's a standard size motor can isn't it? You'll be under powered, but you can probably gear it up quite a bit.

Maz, M&M has house transponders, but not sure what shape they're in or how long charge will last. You might talk to Meir and see if you can put out the transponders and the charge rack. Waiting to see if a friend is going to race, if he doesn't I'll see if I can borrow a PT from him for you to run.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i would love to come out there and race with you guys, but i will have to catch up next time.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

CV, should work, it's a standard size motor can isn't it? You'll be under powered, but you can probably gear it up quite a bit.

its a 540 motor. it pushed my 4x4 slash around just fine and it runs cool


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Got a question for ppl runing the slash 4x4 class what lipo batteries do they let you run in the races?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think there are any limitations on motors/batteries/gearing/tires. Crazy fast/powerful won't help you at all at M&M


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dangit man.........now I drooling over a nice 1/10 4x4 buggy.............


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> dangit man.........now I drooling over a nice 1/10 4x4 buggy.............


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

So whos gonna run 1/8 ebuggy? I'll bring mine. Earl? Willy? Or are most 1/8 guys gonna run at Vertigo on Saturday?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> dangit man.........now I drooling over a nice 1/10 4x4 buggy.............


You don't have the cajones! I triple dog dare you! There, did that help? Ha ha ha.

Maz, I think Earl is going to race at RC Pro in Austin Saturday, it's the only day he can make. I was hoping to go to the Austin race Sunday, but I think putting the Expedition in the shop last Friday probably kiboshed that. Nik says he's going to be in SA and won't make M&M either. don't know about anybody else.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nick.....Eric and Me are bringing 1/8 E-buggies.......with yours that makes 3 so we will have a class.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick.....Eric and Me are bringing 1/8 E-buggies.......with yours that makes 3 so we will have a class.


Sweet


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There were a few guys there with E 1/8 last weekend and I told them about it also. We need to get with Marcus this weekend and set the schedule so we can get some flyers up at M&M. I think that will help recruit people who might not see it otherwise.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

They had the transponder rack out last time I went. They should be out again and as far as I know they work fine. Maybe Danny can comment further.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick.....Eric and Me are bringing 1/8 E-buggies.......with yours that makes 3 so we will have a class.


I'll probably bring mine as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and Tim's bringing his E-buggy too.....that makes at least 5......should be a good little race!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

does any one know what the stock spur gear size is for a b44? thanks for any help


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

84T, AE No. 9653. If you don't have a manual for that car, AE has everything available for download on their site.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, thanks, i will have to download the manual.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got the sidewinder sct for my slash 4x4, anybody good at soldering traxxas plugs, if so ill bring it Sat to m&m.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Never done the Traxxas plugs but they can't be any worse than dean's can they? If you bring it up there we can figure it out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ugh.....I don't like those traxxas plugs! I always put too much solder on the pins and they won't push into the socket!


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

I find the Traxxas plugs way easier to solder than the Deans. Get the wire tinned nicely. Then, preheat the bottom of the pin real good with the iron, and stick them together, obviously using the iron on the wire to get a good, solid connection. If the wire is tinned properly, you shouldn't need any more solder. When done, I usually use a pair of needle-nose to get it all the way in the plug.

I'd like to join you guys this weekend, but I'll be in D.C. I'll be there next time.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Awsome thx , if it dont rain ill be there.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

so anybody else running the new sidewinder sct set up in the rc?


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

captkidd said:


> so anybody else running the new sidewinder sct set up in the rc?


I just put one in my Slash 4x4. I haven't really had much run time with it though. Plus, I'm no good at driving on the track... 

You should probably start a new thread, though; leave this one for race issues.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

captkidd said:


> Just got the sidewinder sct for my slash 4x4, anybody good at soldering traxxas plugs, if so ill bring it Sat to m&m.


I've done quite a few Trx plugs.. I'll be glad to help if you need it


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

A little old skool cool coming to the track this weekend, Alyssa says she's going to race. I sure hope there's a kids' class LOL. And that's a Litespeed 20 x 3 motor powering it, still runs awesome.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> A little old skool cool coming to the track this weekend, Alyssa says she's going to race. I sure hope there's a kids' class LOL. And that's a Litespeed 20 x 3 motor powering it, still runs awesome.


Nice B2. I wish I still had mine. Im bringing my 1991 RC10 Team Car.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well it looks like the weather will be ok although we may have to speed it up near the mains if the clouds roll in! classes tomorrow will be SC, 4wh mod, kids, E buggy and depending on how many 2wh show up may run them to or at the very least throw them in with 4wh. be patient with me on the race director thing i kinda got thrown into and am not quite sorted out yet. i just got home from the track and its in good shape considering how much it rained this week. does anyone out there have experience with autoscore? i went this morning to have it installed on my laptop but Russel doesnt get to work til late sooooooooo, i am forced to use the house laptop and i have no idea how to work the software!! Danny is going out of town so i cant use his.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> classes tomorrow will be SC, 4wh mod, kids, E buggy and depending on how many 2wh show up may run them to or at the very least throw them in with 4wh.


I think we might have enough 2wd for a class. I think 4-5 might show up. Im bringing my Team Car for sure. Are there transponders to rent?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

oh and just to clear things up on the Nitro issue, we are running electric only and to be honest the main reason we dont run nitro is due to time constraints. i gotta be home by 5:45 no matter what my wife works weekend nights and leaves at 6 so we will be pushing it with 5 classes already. there are nitro programs at Mikes and Vertigo for your "fume fix" LOL! nobody runs 10scale buggies but us so im going to cater to 10th scale buggy/SC. i have no problem setting up a nitro event but to be honest MM is no match for Mikes or vertigo in size and "gas" type track and will never be. my goal is to bring in new racers hence the kids class which noone else does!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> I think we might have enough 2wd for a class. I think 4-5 might show up. Im bringing my Team Car for sure. Are there transponders to rent?


the transponders are there but dont hold a charge very well, when i get there in the morning i will put them on the charge rack , just make sure that you get it back on the charger after every round.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Marcus, we should be able to get out of there before 5:00. We need to start at 12:00, if you ain't there or you're working on your car, you miss Round 1. If it keeps growing may need to take the start to 11:30. I'll do some learnin' on the software this weekend so there's a backup.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

just talked to Russ and the transponders are charged and he is going to let me use his laptop. once i get used to the software it will go much smoother and i think we are going to be forced to start earlier if it keeps growing!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Chris what tires are you running on your 4wd at M&M


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ifmar studs front and rear, bowties also work well. few guys runniing calibers, that may be the best tire all around. i think i have rear bowries if you need some, hurting for front tires in general.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good day of racing guys! Thanks for calling the show Marcus.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Had fun today with yall, and big thx to Marcus for making it happen. My son had a great time running he kept asking me when is the next time he can race


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That track is a lot of fun, thanks guys :smile:


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

your welcome guys, it was a bit frustrating for me but it all worked out in the end, im ready for the next one which i think will be on the 29th. im going to try and get a schedule sorted out this week. hopefully i can get a tiller out to the track before then, those "ruts" got crazy by the end of the day! i LOVED the kids class, it was halarious. My little boy (marcus) was jumping for joy after the race, he is starting to get pretty good at it and loves the competition!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Fun day of racing. Thomas and Steve, glad y'all made it out. Had no idea Phil was coming, that was cool too. Marcus, I'll re-send that local racing schedule I sent you here in a bit, and I'll put some suggested race dates on there that might work.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm getting my stuff out of the closet right this minute!


Hrmm...where did I put that radio...


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome, it will be good to have ya back on the track old man!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guff, was good seeing you yesterday too. Don't worry about finding your radio, just buy new!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Had a blast Big thanks to Marcus and M&M for the day of fun..I will be there for the next one hopefully sporting a 2 and 4 wheel buggy..

Anyone else still laughing at Thomas?? lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Marcus, Kudos to you for taking this on. It's not something many people want to do. I'll try to stay longer next time.

Ron


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, does anyone ever STOP laughing at Thomas?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Great time racing guys. I can do this on a regular basis. Good fun especially for the young kids.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Phil, does anyone ever STOP laughing at Thomas?


lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

*scheduling*

Ok guys, lets discuss MM race schedule. even though there was an event at vertigo we had a pretty decent turnout and there a few people that were not there do to work or out of town (Chris Jones, durango and Danny ZX5) and i am sure a few others. so here is my question/scenario: i dont want to only have races when the other tracks dont but on the other hand i dont want any of you having to make a decision on where to go. Some of us have no intention on really going anywhere else due to location and/or classes (no 10sc buggy), novices etc etc. i dont want to only have one race a month due to scheduling conflict. My son would have raced sunday if we had an event and most of the newbies feel the same way, without the novice/kids we will have nothing, they are the future! so with that being said here is what i plan on doing (keep in mind that i have not looked at the track schedules so this may all be moot!) i want to have one race scheduled per mth with no conflict of other events and one event per mth regardless of conflicting schedule. it is my goal to also have a weeknight event down the road once things smooth out. i am going to cater to 10sc buggies and SC but will always have the E-buggies too (i love the power!) what do you guys think?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea. I know I can definitely make one race a month. For me during the week would be great in the future. I work 10 min from the track and coming to race after work would be fun. 

It seems we have a good turnout for all the classes:

1/10 4wd
1/10 2wd
1/10 SC (4wd&2wd?)
Beginner
1/8 ebuggy

Getting 1/10 scale going again in Houston would be great.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus, just a little advice from my end....take it for what it's worth.

1) Don't stress too terribly much about stepping on the toes of the other tracks/series, but do keep them in mind as you're making your schedule.

2) Saturdays, starting around noon or later, will net you the most entries. Any other day, and any other time will be less than peak availability from racers.

3) Swagger series only runs through April, so any conflicts you have right now won't really go past the Spring.

4) HARC does not really have any 1/10 2wd, 1/10 4wd, there are TONS of people with SC trucks out there (plenty to go around), and seeing all the big nitro buggies and truggies and expert drivers on the track is often intimidating to the kids class. So, even if you schedule on one of the HARC days, you still have the potential to have full classes of everything except E-buggy.

5) RC Pro Races will not mess with your crowd that much.........don't worry too much about scheduling around them. In fact, they are often intimidating to the locals, so having an alternate place to race might increase your attendance!

6) Lastly, don't take on the whole burden yourself. Share the running of the races.....train other people to do it, and they will be glad to help.

Just my $.02

Good luck, and I look forward to joining you guys as often as I can! I LOVED the short course truck on that track!!! And I'm working on getting me a ZX5 to run in the 1/10 4wd class!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

thanx C, you have tons more experience than me at this and all of that makes sense and on the lines of what i was thinking. as far as help goes, im a very independent person and cant stand depending on someone and they dont show!! because if this i tend to try and do everything my self! saturday definately stressed me out a bit, mainly because i could not work on my car at all, both of my rear tires were unglued for the main but i had no time to fix them so i had to drive through it. and i cant train anyone yet cus i dont know what in the hell i am doing!!!! LOL it will all pan out and im sure somebody will step up, Bryan helped me out a bunch and i think he will be my best bet, i think between the two of us we can handle it ( i think)!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Marcus, look at the schedule I emailed you last night. It shows all the local races that CV put up, and then where we could do electric at M&M. It's pretty much every other weekend (assuming the next race is Jan 29 like you were talking about), and yet it misses the HARC and RC Pro TX events for the most part. Exceptions are September and December, I left those at 1 race because of holidays. There's one other month (July or August I think?) where I think I skipped a weekend to dodge a HARC race. Like I said, the reason for dodging HARC is that 1/2 or more of the people we have running electric right now are also running HARC. Other than that, it breaks down to every other weekend like you're talking about.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Link to a good post from David Joor on ********. Steve, this is what I was talking about this weekend. The reason guys like Joor, JB, Frosty, etc. are so smooth and so precise with the 1/8 cars is because they started racing with 1/10 2wd. He says he sees a resurgance in 1/10 too. And you know, he just happens to live in H'town ha ha ha.
http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=25861&page=26


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

thats Perfect! i will go over it tonight. where do i need to post the schedule?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus, email it to me at [email protected] and I'll get it in our local race schedule. I'm going to stick an updated local schedule at the top of our page every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ditto what CV said

1. Keep in mind other tracks, but there's sooo many now that it's impossible not to step on each others toes. I think it's more important to keep an ongoing schedule.

2. While I'm not going to commit to every race, I do plan on being a participant so I'll help you out running the races. Hell, I think I get more enjoyment in calling a race then I do in driving them (probably call the race better then I drive anyways!)


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> He says he sees a resurgance in 1/10 too.


I've done this for a long time...started in '93. One thing that I know is that RC trends just like fashion. I've seen oval come and go, on road, dirt track, sprint cars, pan cars, buggies, trucks, nitro blah blah blah. 1/8 nitro was huge, now 1/8 electric is getting bigger. What's old is new again, the hobby will continue to evolve. It's never static, it's always changing.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Umm, Guff, you could have just said, "It's cyclical"? Ha ha ha. Marcus, I would think you'd definitely want to print a couple copies of the M&M schedule and get it over for Meir to post at the shop also. And then a week or 2 before each race, maybe put up a flyer specific to that race date. Kind of like the ones y'all have posted on the THRC forum.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ok here is the schedule: thanx Chris!

APR 23 i am hosting a formula one race at mikes so that weekend is out, and i am probably going to try and make to the June lafayette RCpro race as well but we will see.

January 29 (M&M)  
February 12 (M&M) 
Feb 26 M&M  
March 12(M&M) 
March 26 (M&M)  
April 9 M&M 
  
May 13 M&M
 May 28 M&M (might be Memorial Day weekend?)  
June 11 M&M (may lose a few to the RCP in Lafayette, but not many)
 June 25 M&M
  June 16 M&M 
July 29 M&M 
August 13 M&M
 August 27 M&M 
Sept 10 M&M 

 Oct 01 M&M
 Oct 15 M&M 
Nov 12 M&M 
Nov 26 M&M  
Dec 17 M&M


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

That seems like way too many. I think turnout would be better with fewer organized race dates. Just my opinion. There's certainly zero chance I will make all 20 of those dates, but if there were only 5 or 6 that would be way more likely.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah, but it's not a point series steven, so missing doesn't hurt you lol. I know from talking.to marcus he really wants to keep things going for the novice racers and try to get some new folks out, so i think that's the reason for the every other weekend. we'll figure out what weekends we can all make, looking forward to some more 2wd


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

its not a race series, just the weekends that we will be racing. thats twice a month, i would race every weekend if i could!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> I know from talking.to marcus he really wants to keep things going for the novice racers and try to get some new folks out, so i think that's the reason for the every other weekend. we'll figure out what weekends we can all make, looking forward to some more 2wd


New blood is good for this hobby. Marcus has been doing a really great job of announcing and giving people information about the cars and how things are run. Its good for the spectators and new people.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool, hope it all goes well. Yeah it was great to have someone out there running the races last weekend - thanks Marcus.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The spectators at M&M are a blast. I think people get the idea that electric=slow, they always sound so shocked when the cars go screaming down the track. And you can hear the kids begging their parents for a car LOL.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone should have at least one. lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Kid, or electric 10th scale...lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm anti kids and pro toy cars. lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im going to have a clinic after the next race! i used to be a pro bmx'r back in the day and the kids get a kick out of it, the parents learn alot too!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> im going to have a clinic after the next race! i used to be a pro bmx'r back in the day and the kids get a kick out of it, the parents learn alot too!


I'll bring my '81 Looptail PK and '97 PKXL for you to look at so you can remember how you did it BITD ha ha ha.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> I'll bring my '81 Looptail PK and '97 PKXL for you to look at so you can remember how you did it BITD ha ha ha.


that would be awesome i actually rode for SE for a year when i was 13! i have a new redline cruiser now that is pretty sick but i cant risk getting hurt these days so i ride it around with marcus on his flight micro!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> that would be awesome i actually rode for SE for a year when i was 13! i have a new redline cruiser now that is pretty sick but i cant risk getting hurt these days so i ride it around with marcus on his flight micro!


24 or 26 cruiser? riding an om flyer myself.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

24, its a 2k10 model, i dont think you can buy 26's anymore!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I didn't think Redline made a 26, but wasn't sure. My B44 and motor used to be a Bubba Harris Redline XXL ha ha. I traded it when I couldn't ride for awhile.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

@mantis worx when did you race, what years. i used to race for elf back in the 80's. i got my kids into it, and i rode some more, but your right, cant take a risk on getting hurt. i have a powerlite p-61 coqpit, that im probably going to sell. just dont ride anymore


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i started in 82' turned pro in 93' quit racing in 97'. i went out to pearland about 6mths ago did about two dozen gates and on the last one pulled my back! that was it for me! you just dont heal anywhere near as quick as you used to!
i owned WW supercross on mills road here in houston about 15 years ago!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats why the motor cross racers retire so early. There are some big names racing 900hp Short Course trucks now.....Jeremy McGrath, Rickey Johnson.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Marcus, did Arnie and Connie close Pearland or is it still open? We went by there a few months ago and it was locked up, and there was a real estate sign on the fence. I know they closed they shop a year or so ago.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I remember Arnie and Connie... great folks!

My buggy is almost together. Can't wait to race it. I got the Kyosho and overall it is a good build. Pretty solid car although I am a little disapointed in the drive shaft and the front end in the way it connects to the chassis. The entire front end sits on a small "tab" of plastic molded into the chassis. I think I will opt for the aluminum chassis and that will clear that up.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't run an aluminum chassis on my Kyosho and have not had a problem


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> Marcus, did Arnie and Connie close Pearland or is it still open? We went by there a few months ago and it was locked up, and there was a real estate sign on the fence. I know they closed they shop a year or so ago.


not sure, it was open about a year ago.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i used to race out there at mills road. i was good friends with Ross Dhayer, Dave shades, Ryan Garnett. i loved that track. hated to see it go


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

motocross or bmx?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

oh BTW didnt know if any of you knew but MM is connected to mylaps.com so whenever you are out there and the loop is connected you can run laps and then check your time on the website, even off of your phone, its quite handy. on thursday nights the onroad loop is connected but i will switch it to off-road on saturdays or whenever i get up there. and i will be there practicing tomorrow morning til around 2:30


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry, it was the moto cross track.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> oh BTW didnt know if any of you knew but MM is connected to mylaps.com so whenever you are out there and the loop is connected you can run laps and then check your time on the website, even off of your phone, its quite handy. on thursday nights the onroad loop is connected but i will switch it to off-road on saturdays or whenever i get up there. and i will be there practicing tomorrow morning til around 2:30


I just checked that out, that is pretty awesome.. haven't seen that before.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Mantisworx said:


> its not a race series, just the weekends that we will be racing. thats twice a month, i would race every weekend if i could!


Mantisworx, please PM me, I am trying to get my kiddo into racing and am interested in your events. Need address of track, etc. He will be racing a Traxxas EMAX brushless 4X4. (so far it's 100% stock with 5000 mah Lipos)

I also have a few equipment questions, etc.

Thanks,
Aimless


----------

